# Poll: What ethnicity do you find attractive?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a fun and casual thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

All of them mentioned.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

The option all is not there. I like them all.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Caucasian for facial features, black and (some) south Asians for the darker skin tones.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Mhh, there're surely fine samples of female in any of them, but I'm more attracted to my own (white).
I have a thing for french girls especially.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

White.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

99.9% of people I have ever met or interacted with are white so that's really the only option. Not dictated by choice or preference, just the environment I happen to live in.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Can I only vote once? Cause i voted for all hahaha


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Though I don’t by any means consider preference in this area to be “racist,” this thread is nearly asking for trouble.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I find people that I'm attracted to the most attractive.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> 99.9% of people I have ever met or interacted with are white so that's really the only option. Not dictated by choice or preference, just the environment I happen to live in.


If you only are attracted to white people, then just say so without the nonsense explanation.

99.9% of people I come across in real life are black.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

White.

But I generally do find Asians okayish, sometimes blacks too (although there's not so many of them here, and to me they are more dichotomic than the other races)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Depends. I suppose at the end of the day I find white most attractive but I have been attracted to people of all the listed ethnicities.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

All of them can be attractive. Atm Asian / Chinese favourite.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Hard to say since all ethnicities have hotties. The interesting part is that some ethnicities have larger portions of hotties than others. Like I'm pretty sure most Mongols are not my type at all. Never seen a Roma I've been attracted to either. So yeah.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Also this poll is lacking many ethnic groups as well as multiracial options, of which there are many.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ethnicity isn't really a factor for me - I'm always going to find at least some people from a particular race attractive. Culture on the other hand is a going to be a much bigger issue.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Ms kim said:


> If you only are attracted to white people, then just say so without the nonsense explanation.
> 
> 99.9% of people I come across in real life are black.


The explanation is there to hopefully deflect comments like this one. Obviously it didn't work.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Native American


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

_Cenobite_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Offensive. When I look at people I don't see race, gender, or creed.

I think this gif of a scowling black Hasidic Jewish toaster-oven conveys how I feel right now.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think any are more attractive than another.


----------



## remylemy (Apr 5, 2018)

So are we just going on purely looks or are we going on other deeper factors plus looks.


----------



## remylemy (Apr 5, 2018)

Wren611 said:


> I don't think any are more attractive than another.


what about australian aborigines


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a special thing for Native American, Japanese, Spanish and Indian.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

White, mixed race people who look mostly white but slightly not white, Eurasian, East Asian, probably Native American I'd assume but there are none around here.

I mean I've been attracted to people I assumed were 100% white too but they weren't.

Worth pointing out that even then I find few people attractive physically. (In a particuarly sexual/romantic way.)

Aesthetically I notice the groups I'm least drawn to are probably South Asian and black men (not women, men,) especially black guys, and I think there are multiple reasons for that.

I don't believe physical and non physical attraction are completly seperable either. So for me one almost certainly influences the other. In both directions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, let's guilt people into lying about their preferences that'll make them go away lol.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

remylemy said:


> what about australian aborigines


I don't share 99% of the population's views on physical attractiveness. I care about who the person is, not the shell that carries them around.

The only time I judge someone's appearance is when they're trying to look attractive or they worry too much about their looks and think themselves to be "ugly". I'm not attracted to shallow, insecure people, I'm attracted to intelligent people.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

I've dated most ethnicities, except east indian, arab. 

I'd say I find white, black, hispanic girls most attractive.

I dont really find Asian girls that attractive...just like, cute. ya know....except phillipino girls, not into them at all. 

i think full-blooded native americans are ***-ugly in general. but i dated one. she was ok. but i think she was not 100% native indian.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Latino or southern European. I don't like the extremes of skin color. Very pale skin or very dark skin I find unattractive (even though I'm pale myself). I like black straight hair. 

Arabs/Turks are physically attractive but the culture is yuck. Not interested in Chinese or South Asian (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, etc) men at all. I don't know why but in online dating there are soooo many Turks and South Asian men.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eh, idk. Probably have to say those hailing from the middle east to far east; so that covers like 3 or 4 of them (asian, indian, middle eastern); better yet, a unique mix of all of those together.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I guess white... not really any preference, I'm attracted to guys who are attractive regardless of ethnicity..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Its supposed to be a chill thread. Personally prefer middle eastern and latin men atm


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Well like most people said, I generally find women from all these ethnicities to be attractive. However, Latinas, and the like really make my blood boil and my heart stop. :nw:dead


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

3stacks said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

White
Latino/South American	
Black
Middle Eastern 
Chinese/Asian
Indian/South Asian


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Elemanopi said:


> So this thread got unlocked, some racist retard's rants is absent from this new version, and now there's no option for the obvious - ALL RACES.
> 
> It's a very un-PC crowd on SAS, which is partly why I don't belong, and it's such a crazy site. Sometimes I think SAS is Stormfront, or at least the 19th century racial eugenics BS on sites like The Apricity or ForumBiodiversity.
> 
> ...


I am brown but have caucasian features (big eyes, high bridge nose etc). My features are something that people generally like but when it comes to skin color, I get told I am too tanned. I live in Asia


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Idk. I used to have stronger preferences but I've seen too many variations now and what I like isn't that dependent on ethnicity. Basically I like certain features which can occur in any race though most of them probably occur in mixed whites and native Americans (both extremely vague descriptions but I can't narrow it down anymore that that, but for instance I like big noses with character and these types tend to have that more than other ethnicites). Probably least occurs in Blacks? Not entirely sure though. Would still date black guys as long as they're not 'ghetto' because no aspect of that subculture resonates with me at all. What annoys me most is Asian men generally being too small / short for me. Yes the height perpetually bothers me, can't help it. I have had a crush on a remarkably short guy before (hispanic) but it wasn't sexual so doesn't really count. I don't like too tall either, especially if lanky, because it just feels brotherly and gross. I used to not be interested much in Indians but I've seen a few extremely handsome Indian men with good stature, and big noses, so I've changed my mind about that, they're not as common as I'd like though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Part one of the post 

* *













































































Some may be a bit young but I'm making my point, they are attractive despite, don't know their ages, don't even know who they are, just randomly searched for pics of handsome men.




I'll guess it's more about cultural differences than other things, someone can be very attractive but then you don't understand them and it's just... a bit... ****ty.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Part two lol 

* *













































































:clap
Attractive is attractive. 



Had to delete some pics because they were too many lol


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

*Variety is the Spice of Life*


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't care about ethnicity as long as they aren't thin. Have never been attracted to that at all. (no offence to skinny people)


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Although there are certainly people I find attractive in every ethnicity, I am most commonly attracted to white people. But then I'm white and 90% of the people I'm around daily are too, so I think that's fair. I also find Asians attractive more than any of the other ethnicities, perhaps because I spent a good chunk of my teens living in Asia. I really don't think attraction can be "racist" because it's not something that you can choose or change, you know? It's just hard-wired into our biology and very strongly affected by our environment.

Though I have to say that I have absolutely nothing against interracial relationships and I think it's sad that some people do.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Like other people have said, this is sort of hard, because there aren't really races I prefer, but there are physical features I prefer, and some races are more likely to have certain kinds of features.

I tend to prefer darker skin over pale skin. I also have a real thing for lips. A nice full set of lips is a huge plus. So I often find black men very attractive. But then, I also like angular features, which are more common with Caucasian/Middle Eastern men. But I have also been attracted to plenty of East Asian men, and plenty of black women with round features, so it just depends.

The people I'm least likely to be attracted to are people who look like myself. The less you look like me, the more attractive I'll probably find you.


----------



## CAMKY89 (Feb 5, 2017)

I prefer white women, sometimes Spanish or asian but I find white the most attractive.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm bisexual. I tend to be attracted to white females and black men.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I dont know, maybe some green ***** like the dudes on Star Trek get, failing that, a human female will do


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I prefer petite women with soft features and more round faces, so for me asian or part asian women are the most attractive to me in a physical sense. I had this conversation recently with a friend who said he likes tall white women with angular features, that seems unattractive to me but everyone has different tastes I suppose.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I like her - Mia Maestro from The Strain - rumour has it though the feeling isn't mutual :-(


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

White ofc.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> White ofc.


I'm sort of white, more of a pinky, yellow mix I guess, even some light red and brown in places, my bum cheeks are as white as the driven snow. Will I do ?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> I'm sort of white, more of a pinky, yellow mix I guess, even some light red and brown in places, my bum cheeks are as white as the driven snow. Will I do ?


I`ll get one of those paint charts to let you know the colour of my, well you know.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

@SFC01

Someone is drinking tonight i see.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm honestly attracted to all but Hispanic men have a special place in my heart. :mushy


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @*SFC01*
> 
> Someone is drinking tonight i see.


Sorry TIH, I passed out a for bit on the toliet for some reason, only just came too - dont remember drinking much today, or are we now yesterday ?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Why no alien option? :tiptoe


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found myself less and less attracted to people of my own race, and I've never been very attracted to other races except East Asians. Now I'm almost exclusively attracted to them. I suppose it's the slimmer build and paler skin many of them have. Also since I'm mostly attracted to "pretty" kind of boys and there seem to be much more of them in East Asia, that's probably another reason why. Men of other races often look too big and bulky for my taste. 

Though I've been less and less attracted to White people, back in Europe, there's alot of them I've found extremely beautiful. (It feels like almost every second person I see on the street, in my country especially, looks like a model. :shock)


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

It is possible for me to be attracted to someone from all those races/groups. When I was a teenager my preference would be Asian followed by White. Today as an adult my preference tends to be for White, Latina or Middle Eastern women. I definitely believe tastes can change. Might sound bad but my racial preferences matter more when it comes to the idea of marriage, kids and raising a family which will really influence my romantic attraction to people, ie are they a suitable mate?


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Vip3r said:


> Why no alien option? :tiptoe


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a thing for conservative chicks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> I have a thing for conservative chicks.


 Lmao wtf.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Vip3r said:


> Why no alien option? :tiptoe





Lyyli said:


>


Now we're speaking my language!


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Now we're speaking my language!


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I just like big butts.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

not really familiar with any of those "ethnicities". seems like sometimes people are afraid to say race when they mean race.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Of all the chicks I've banged the white ones have always had a special place in my heart.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I always seem to piss someone off when it comes to these types of threads.Ethnicity and religion, Yep. So, let's go with purple.


----------



## 65438455 (Apr 12, 2018)

IMHO, there's many attractive people everywhere


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Neal said:


> I just like big butts.


This


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

This is extremely easy to know what ethnicity do you find attractive, it's when the Multi-Agent Quantum Artificial Intelligence simulates a wet dream it shows you the female or male race.

Wet dream is the root of your DNA Algorithms, your first sexual thoughts that occur more than one time, and online porn backlog of sites images.


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

latina of course ^^


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

oguzwst said:


> latina of course ^^


What does that look like? I thought the concept of a ''Latino'' was a mixture of Caucasian and Amerindian? What are the defining characteristics?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

no biracial people? :b 
I don't have a preference for a certain race or ethnicity, I don't even have a preference appearance wise. I'm just very attracted to certain personalities


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

this part of the world:

https://www.slavonic-europe.org/13-countries/


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

andy1984thesecond said:


> not really familiar with any of those "ethnicities". seems like sometimes people are afraid to say race when they mean race.


Speaking as a politically correct SJW extremist liberal... nobody is afraid to say "race". Latino is an ethnicity, middle eastern is an ethnicity, South American is a bunch of ethnicities, the others are races (not in the scientific sense obviously but in the colloquial sense), the pollster was apparently too lazy to type out "race or ethnicity" so picked one.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I like the species of femid that are scorpin rather than waspoid. Although the waspoids are much gentler (and perhaps more noble) the scorpins are much more alluring in a raw sexual sense.

Claw and pincer size doesn't bother me because that just adds a little danger to proceedings and I am skilled at dodging. A femid that can't cut your manhood off and feed it to you if you make one slight misstep in the mating dance isn't worth bothering with. I also like the way the scorpins eat you after you mate with them and then take all your stuff.

So something like this:










Rather than this:










_Posted by tapatalk being slowly lolgested in peculiarly satisfied agony by stomach acid_


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I did not know all Asians are Chinese lol.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

All should’ve been an option.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Grew up in a melting pot of people so not surprisingly have dated/am attracted to all types.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

I prefer women with European phenotypes, which includes Hispanic women who are predominately European. After that, I'm also attracted to some Middle Eastern and North African women.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

New Zealanders because they're all around me so they are the most attainable. Also whatever ethnicity the person I'm into is, which currently is a kiwi boy who's three quarters Euro, a quarter Chinese and a small part Maori? Boy I sure love them quarter Chinese maybe-a-bit-of-Maori white boys. Yummo.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Why multiple choice when the question is asking for one answer only?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

All of them, I don't even understand why it's a question. Humans works for me of course aliens are fine too. I don't limit myself to Earthlings.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Hispanic, White and Asian in no specific order. I wouldn't mind dating someone of any other race, these are just the ones I personally find attractive.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Not exclusive to race/skin color but most women I find attractive are white or Latina.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't really see the distinction....Beggers can't be choosers


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

All of them, even the two chicks from Guardians of The Galaxy.


----------

